# (MK4)(Aftermarket Radio Wiring) Accessory switched power ?



## Lokalazeros (May 23, 2010)

*(Resolved)(MK4 Aftermarket Radio Wiring) Accessory switched power ?*

Hi,

I am replacing the radio and front speakers in my 2003 Jetta. It had a Premium IV double-din radio.
I routed new wires from the speakers, to their crossover, to the radio. My issue is, I'm trying to get the radio correctly wired for power. I see 2 red/white wire coming from the car harness to the original radio, which are always-on 12V (I used one of these to power the radio), but I couldn't figure where to hook my radio's Accessory Wire. I tried to find one of these wire in the Fuse Box near the driver door, but could not find one with no power without the key in, and with 12V with the key at ACC.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.

Lokalazeros


----------



## Lokalazeros (May 23, 2010)

(I am sorry, could't edit previous post)

I searched, and found that it *should* be a Red/Yellow wire, which I don't have on any connector. Maybe I was looking at a wrong diagram or something.

Edit for future reference
*I've found out that I could connect the Acc. wire to bolt 75X which is under the dash, near the fuse and relays. It's working like it should.*


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

75x is the keyed power you'll probably have to use. I don't think 03' and later had the orange wire for key/acc power that the earlier (single din) cars had.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

There is a wire on the left side of the steering column that if tapped will make the stereo operate as the stock unit does. The headunit's power stays on until the key is removed from the ignition. All the accessories are off, but the stereo stays on.

I found the info on that wire in a DIY in the 2004 R32 forums. The DIY pertained to installing a Pioneer headunit.

It's in this mess:











Here it is up closer:










It's brown with a red stripe. I think there are two in that area that fit that description. It's the smaller gauge of the two. You can always test it to be sure.


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

That wire is called the key sense wire, and there are better shots of where it is located, but I am not sure if they have been transfered from the old software yet.


----------

